# Small black hairs? Are these a type of feather?



## atkayma (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi everyone I would appreciate your input on this!

Lately I have noticed small black hairs at the bottom of the cage. I don't know if they're hairs or not but that's what they look like, and they're just below where all three of my birds love to perch. This is the only thing I see in their cage that is feather-like. Is this a type of feather, and is it a stage of molting? I have never noticed this before and I've had my oldest bird for 17 years. Does anyone have any experience with this? 

I was worried mice or something else were getting into the cage, but I just cleaned it and these hairs were back INSTANTLY. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Did you find any feather spines? Like maybe they were pulling the feather pieces of the spines?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you take a picture? They might be pieces of feathers that have been chewed, as DyAriana suggested. Or, do they have any shreddable toys? My 'tiels love wicker munch balls, and sometimes the pieces of them look a bit like fibers or hairs after they've had a good chew.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hmm, black hairs. What color is your cockatiel?


----------



## atkayma (Oct 12, 2011)

I tried taking a picture of the "hair" but my camera won't focus. There are also small black oval things on the bottom of the cage. Still a mystery...


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Question.. what do you use to cover the cage?? Is it a dark color piece of fabric?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Just to throw it out there could it be feather lice or mites? Have you closely inspected these "hairs" and ovals?

Its probably not because I assume you'd see them moving but I dont know just thought Id mention it in case.


----------



## atkayma (Oct 12, 2011)

I keep checking out the ovals I honestly can't figure out what they are but the black hairs keep appearing. looking at more of them I can tell they're part of the feather, but it still doesn't explain why they're there. I'm going to pick up some lice and mite spray to try though, since I still don't know what the ovals are. They don't move.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It will be alot better if you took a pic of it even if its a bit blurred


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would not go out and buy mite spray it could do more harm than good. 
An avain vet would be the best way to go if you think something is wrong.
Spike has what look like small black hairs on each side of his beak under his eyes, so it could be feathers but if you are not sure I would see a vet.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i definately agree no mite/lice spray from the store. ive used it once on starlings and they all died of seizures... i dont want anyone making that same mistake


----------



## atkayma (Oct 12, 2011)

Finally was able to get an up-close look. These ovals are definitely parasites and have exoskeletons. Trip to the vet coming soon. Thanks for all the help and suggestions!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Sevin dust will work much like a flea powder but is safe for birds, you can sprinkle it on the bird also. You can find it in the garden section of your home improvement. This is what I've used for years on my birds, and is also advised by many breeders I've talked to. Be sure not to get it near the vent, eyes & nares. I use a salt shaker and shake it onto the birds back and sort of need it into the feathers. Sprinkle it on the cage liner also and in any cracks or nest boxes. The bugs should be gone in a few days.


----------

